
Trump set to announce new restrictions on H-1B visa program for foreign workers - 7d7n
https://fortune.com/2020/06/21/trump-h1b-visa-program-restrictions/
======
7d7n
Also here:
[https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international/worl...](https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international/world-
news/donald-trump-says-he-will-announce-visa-restrictions-sunday-or-monday-in-
a-media-interview/articleshow/76489030.cms?from=mdr)

And here: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-order-would-
temporarily-s...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-order-would-temporarily-
suspend-new-h-1b-other-visas-11592853371)

------
ajmurmann
Good thing nobody is under the delusion that the economy is a zero-sum game!
/s

